# Dim Sum



## medtran49 (May 1, 2011)

I have had a craving for several foods lately - no I'm not preggers, too late for that anymore - among them dim sum/pot stickers. So, after a hard morning's work outside, I just couldn't resist even though I knew it would take several hours of more work. Pork and dough recipe from Ming's Blue Ginger cookbook and turkey is a riff of a Wolfgang Puck seafood dim sum recipe.

Turkey, corn, orange bell pepper, garlic, cilantro, soy sauce, egg, napa cabbage filling







shaped dim sum






pork, napa cabbage, ginger, sesame oil, soy sauce filling






pork-filled shaped and ready to go






Cooking both






Plated and ready to eat with 2 dipping sauces, spicy sesame oil and ginger, though only 1 is shown since the spicy sesame is my fave.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Zhizara (May 1, 2011)

*grabs drool rag*  YUM!


----------



## medtran49 (May 1, 2011)

They were yummy, got too full last night to finish the last few of mine so I had a pre-breakfast snack..... and there's enough for another meal in the freezer, made 4 dozen last night between the 2 batches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2011)

medtran49 said:


> They were yummy, got too full last night to finish the last few of mine so I had a pre-breakfast snack..... and there's enough for another meal in the freezer, made 4 dozen last night between the 2 batches.


 
I guess it's time to get the extra table out and go into production mode.  
Today I'm making ettouffe', but that Dim Sum is calling me.


----------



## Zhizara (May 1, 2011)

I especially like the idea of having a couple of meals worth in the freezer.


----------



## medtran49 (May 1, 2011)

Just a tip, I make my little dough balls then use the tortilla press.  I still have to use the rolling pin to get the dough as thin as I like it but using the press is a HUGE time saver.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 1, 2011)

Splendid job 49, I luuuuuuurve pot stickers I could all those war tip in one go.What did you make the dipping sauce out of?


----------



## LindaLou (May 1, 2011)

Wow!  They look great.  I too like to have extra in the freezer and have done it with eggs rolls and such.  I will have to try these out one weekend.


----------



## medtran49 (May 1, 2011)

> What did you make the dipping sauce out of?


 
spicy sesame - soy sauce, rice wine vinegar, sesame oil, sambal olek, green onions. 

ginger - soy sauce, chinese black vinegar, minced ginger, garlic, touch of sugar, red pepper flakes, green onions.

Craig loves them too though I don't think even as hungry as he was last night that he could've downed them all. LOL

I just wish they didn't take so long to make, we'd have them a lot more often.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 1, 2011)

I like to dip mine in Thai sweet chili sauce and a little soy sauce.

I have a dumpling press, because I cannot get the edges pretty without one. 

Anna Nguyen's Asian Dumplings has great recipes.

I think a dumpling making party sounds like a blast!  Many hands make light work, and everyone could take a couple dozen home.


----------



## spork (May 1, 2011)

They look awesome!

The first time I ever saw dim sum potstickers made from scratch was on Ming's TV show when his mother was guest chef.  I promptly went and bought a tapered rolling pin and tried to make my own dough.  Yuk!  I tried a couple more times, and gave up.

If you have that recipe, and can maybe offer a few more tips, I'm willing to try again.  I don't have a tortilla press, and I'm wondering if I might be able to rig something... maybe just give a dough ball a good flat whack with the bottom of my frying pan... and then roll like you do to finish shape and thickness.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2011)

spork said:


> They look awesome!
> 
> The first time I ever saw dim sum potstickers made from scratch was on Ming's TV show when his mother was guest chef. I promptly went and bought a tapered rolling pin and tried to make my own dough. Yuk! I tried a couple more times, and gave up.
> 
> If you have that recipe, and can maybe offer a few more tips, I'm willing to try again. I don't have a tortilla press, and I'm wondering if I might be able to rig something... maybe just give a dough ball a good flat whack with the bottom of my frying pan... and then roll like you do to finish shape and thickness.


 
Pasta machine?


----------



## Kayelle (May 1, 2011)

I'm with Spork. I too would dearly love to make some of these. Any recipes or tips would be wonderful, and I'm even willing to buy a tortilla press or a dumpling press like SG has. Yours look sooooooooo good!!


----------



## Damien (May 1, 2011)

Your dumplings look absolutely beautiful, medtran. Thank you for sharing!

-Damien


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 1, 2011)

This is what my dumpling press looks like.  I roll the dough out with a rolling pin, then cut it into 3 inch circles. Lay the circles onto the press, put a little filling in the center, then close the press.

I have a ravioli maker that I use sometimes, too.  Those dumplings are smaller and nice for soup.

A pasta maker might work to roll out the dough.


----------



## medtran49 (May 2, 2011)

The recipe I use for the dough and the pork dumplings, as well as the spicy dipping sauce can be found here.  I'll have to type out the other filling one later.  

Pork and Ginger Pot Stickers Recipe : : Food Network

I just follow the dough directions to the letter, including the resting part, and use PLENTY of flour to keep it from sticking while I'm pressing and rolling to get my dough circles.  One thing though that is in the book but not on the FN web site, you might not need all the water to get the dough ball to form.

Not sure if the YUCK comment applied to the taste of the raw dough, which is kinda like the glue paste I remember using in kindergarten.  Thing is though you aren't supposed to be eating the raw dough and it really doesn't have much of a flavor even cooked, the filling and dipping sauce are the things you taste.  

I usually make 10-12 dough circles at a time then fill/shape them and put them on a very well-floured silicone mat or parchment paper and cover with a damp cloth or paper towels.  You have to keep your dough ball covered too as you don't want the dough to get dry and crack.  

Cook as per the directions.  I usually cook over medium to med-high heat in order to keep the bottoms from getting too brown.  

For freezing, single layer, bag, and put in a place where they won't get beat up with other things getting thrown or put on top of them as the dough gets quite brittle when frozen and will break easily.  Cook an extra 5 minutes or so at slightly lower heat when frozen.


----------



## Jewelrycooktx (May 2, 2011)

I love dim sum!!! There's a restaurant in Austin called T&S seafood and they are my absolute favorite restaurant in the city.  Their lunch specialty is ... Dim sum!  I've got some frozen potstickers and maybe I should drag out my bamboo steamer ...


----------



## Kayelle (May 2, 2011)

Thanks so much MT  for the details, tips and inspiration  I'm going to find one of those dumpling presses SG.  I've seen them but had no idea what they were for.
Ahhhhh, yet another gadget for my cramped gadget drawer.


----------



## medtran49 (May 2, 2011)

Jewelrycooktx said:


> I love dim sum!!! There's a restaurant in Austin called T&S seafood and they are my absolute favorite restaurant in the city. Their lunch specialty is ... Dim sum! I've got some frozen potstickers and maybe I should drag out my bamboo steamer ...


 
Well you don't use a steamer for pot stickers.  They get cooked in a skillet with oil so the bottoms get brown (i.e. "sticker") and then you throw in some water or broth to steam them to finish but no bamboo steamer is used.

Those cooked in a steamer are usually called Chinese dumplings or buns in English, not sure other than Siu Mai, what they Chinese names are.  

But I agree about loving Dim Sum, whether they are steamed or fried-and-steamed!


----------



## medtran49 (May 2, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks so much MT for the details, tips and inspiration I'm going to find one of those dumpling presses SG. I've seen them but had no idea what they were for.
> Ahhhhh, yet another gadget for my cramped gadget drawer.


 

 You're welcome and you can use that press for empanadas too...


----------



## Jewelrycooktx (May 2, 2011)

The Asian store down the road calls them 'gyoza' (in the freezer section) and the preferred cheater method is 16 min steamed atop cabbage leaves. My kids absolutely love them that way. I can eat them fried, steamed, from the store, pick your poison.


----------



## u8sushi2 (May 25, 2011)

try adding a bit of tofu to your pork stuffing for pot stickers. Makes them nice and light.


----------



## doncalarco (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm a newbie, so please excuse me if I missed something.  I was drawn to this discussion because I just bought my first bamboo steamer and I an dying to make some pot stickers.  Everyone is raving here...But where is the recipe?


----------



## Selkie (Jul 16, 2011)

First of all, pot stickers aren't cooked in a bamboo steamer. The method that I'm aware of is cooking in boiling salted water followed by being fried in oil in a skillet or wok. Dumplings are cooked in a steamer.

If you're looking for a specific recipe, you can do a key word search using the search link below the top blue bar and to the right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

doncalarco said:


> I'm a newbie, so please excuse me if I missed something.  I was drawn to this discussion because I just bought my first bamboo steamer and I an dying to make some pot stickers.  Everyone is raving here...But where is the recipe?



If you create a thread like, "ISO Dim Sum Recipes" you will get some response.
"ISO" = In Search Of

Welcome to DC, have fun!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are some search results for pot stickers from DC....

pot stickers - Google Search


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 17, 2011)

I make my pot stickers in a skillet. I assemble them and place them flat side down in the skillet, in about a Tablespoon of peanut oil over medium high heat. Once they're stuck, which means they're browned on the bottom and actually stuck to the skillet, I add about ½-inch of water and put a lid on it until they're properly steamed. I guess if you really need to use your new steamer, or you have other dumplings to steam, you can remove them from the skillet once the bottoms are browned and place them in the steamer to finish cooking.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

Make the pot stickers:


*Separate the wonton wrappers and brush edges  with eggwash.
*Place a generous spoonful of the filling and seal the  edges, making small folds in the rounded side, starting from the center,  and folding down to each end to create a half moon shape.
*Continue  until you have used up the filling
*Refrigerate until ready to cook.


         Cook pot stickers in small batches in boiling, salted water.
Drain.
Heat a non-stick saute pan coated with peanut oil, and sear until golden on the bottom of the pot sticker.
Remove and serve with dipping sauce.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 17, 2011)

Try some in the steamer--they aren't pot stickers, but they are good!!  Depending on the filling, they could be momos, or gyoza, or mandu.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 17, 2011)

POT STICKERS​

1 package won-ton wrappers
1/2 pound ground pork, turkey or beef, OR chopped chicken, fish, shrimp, or tofu 
3 scallions, sliced on the bias
1/2 head napa cabbage or bok choy, chopped 
1 tsp fresh grated ginger
1 tsp chopped water chestnut or bamboo shoots or bean sprouts, or any combination 
2 Tbs soy sauce  Use light soy sauce for chicken or shrimp
2 egg whites, slightly beaten
1/2 tsp sugar (optional)
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp minced garlic 
1/4 tsp crushed red pepper 
2 Tbs cornstarch dissolved in 5 Tbs rice wine, dry white wine, or sherry
peanut oil for frying (optional) 
3 cups chicken stock

Brown ground pork, beef, or turkey until dry and crumbly, or cook the chopped chicken, fish shrimp, or tofu in frying pan or wok. Place in bowl with chopped cabbage, scallion, ginger, water chestnut, soy sauce, egg white, sugar, salt, pepper, garlic, red pepper, cornstarch and wine. Refrigerate at least 4 hours or overnight.  

Place 1 Tbs of filling on each won-ton wrapper and fold into triangle, or if you want be fancy, fold corners toward middle Pinch edges together tightly, and use fork tines  to seal.  Heat two inches peanut oil in frying pan or pot, put dumpling in hot oil seam side up, and cook until browned lightly on bottom. Take pan off heat and slowly add chicken stock to cover.  Place back on heat and poach until wonton wrappers are almost transparent, then remove to paper towels to drain.  For dim sum, skip the peanut oil and frying.  Serve with dipping sauces below.

DIPPING SAUCES​

4 Tbs chili oil 
2 tsp white vinegar 
4 Tbs soy sauce
Mix together in bowl and serve


4 tbs Soy sauce
2 tbs Peanut butter 
1 tbs Honey 
2 tsp White vinegar 
1/8 tsp Garlic powder 
2 tsp Sesame oil 
1/8 tsp hot sauce 
1/8 tsp Pepper
Whisk all ingredients together in bowl until combined and serve 

2 cups soy sauce 
2 cups sugar 
1/2 cup rice wine 
3/4 tsp minced garlic 
Bring to boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes. Add juice and zest of 1 lemon. Cool and serve.


1/4 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/2 cup water
2 tbs sugar
salt to taste
1 tbs cornstarch dissolved in 2 tbs water
Combine all ingredients except corn starch mixture in pan and bring to boil. Add cornstarch mixture, return to boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes or until desired thickness. Cool and serve.


----------

